# UK cave minnows



## Kezzab (21 Jan 2018)

Interesting find yesterday above Rydal Water.

Minnows in a cave.


----------



## mort (21 Jan 2018)

Been in there a few times myself, normally because it's hurling down outside. Didn't notice any fish but then my dog took advantage of the free swimming pool.


----------



## foxfish (21 Jan 2018)

Great photo!


----------



## Kezzab (21 Jan 2018)

There's were hundreds of fish, assume they got there via ducks etc as there's no stream entering the cave.


----------



## castle (21 Jan 2018)

Curiosity

How close is the nearest stream? or lake? How did the cave originally fill with water? 

A few options... 

eggs on birds: it does happen. Normally when you build a reservoir, stock it with 2lb trout, and then a year later Bob has just caught a Roach - that random roach probably did come on a birds leg. For this to be an introduction from birds, it would probably have taken a few introductions, but without predators and a rich water source, they could thrive. 

Without knowing the age of the cave/water - if there is no stream nearby it is likely man made - could an underground river flow up into it? this isn't something you'd notice, but maybe? if so, it was wrote in a journal _I need to find_ that in some underground connecting rivers fish did use them to reach new waterways. Also, if it is man made, they likely abandoned it after hitting the water table, hence filling it.

Final one, is flooding. If there is a stream/lake within a mile, flooding is a good guess.

If it was filled by rainwater, I would assume the cave has some depth to keep a body of water that can sustain the fish over summer. Which would be a fair amount of water, that wouldn't be a slow process.

All that said, possibly the EA introducing minnows to help with bugs and algae.

Curious to visit this place now. Sorry to ramble.


----------



## Kezzab (21 Jan 2018)

It's an old slate mine. Hard to tell, but i think the pool is just filled by rain water, and run off into the cave. It looks deep in places. A nice place to visit for a walk if you are ever in the Lake District.


----------



## mort (21 Jan 2018)

As above its an old slate mine. Rydal water is 20-30m below the cave and I think it just fills from run off from above. It's a metre or slightly more deep in places and stays wet all year.


----------



## mort (21 Jan 2018)

quick vid from 2011


----------



## mort (30 Oct 2018)

The minnows are still doing great. Pics from the end of September


----------

